# East Meets West - BFL TV - Fishing Video Report



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Three centuries of fishing "wisdom".....

Today's trip out of Bay Flats Lodge included the owner and seven of the guides, along with a friend who's a quality fisherman as well. We set out with a game plan to search for that "one big bite", a true trophy trout and possibly a personal best. Our weather was almost identical to our previous trip two days prior, with the exception to a slight change in wind direction and a little later tide movement.

We hit our first stop, and spread out eight wide in a pocket that was holding knee to belly deep water over mud and scattered shell, with some defined guts and larger shell pads. Capt. Chris set up the cameras as we eased into "search mode". With eight guys lined out wading, within ten yards of one another, the odds were in our favor.

We hope you enjoy the video. Thank You!

Captain Chris Martin


----------

